# طريقة علمية ومنفذة لمعالجة الصرف الصحي



## JIjJj28 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير وشهر كريم 

طبعا انا اول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى الجميل والرائع 
ومن هنا سوف اطلب من الاخوان والاخوات المساعدة عن طريقة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 

يوجد مخطط حي كامل او مجمع سكني حيث يقع بالمجمع السكني عدد 950 فيلا واريد عمل مركز معالجة صرف صحي لمياه المجمع والاستفادة منها بزراعة الحدائق بالمجمع ولكن لو كان من الممكن عمل المشروع هل مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة سوف تخرج لنا وبها روائح متبقية او تكون مياه معالجة ليس بها روائح ولكن صالحة لري الحدائق فقط دون الاستخدام البشري والحيواني وكم المتوقع تكلفة هذا المشروع للمجمع السكني 
اتمنا من الاخوان والاخوات الرد على الموضوع بالطريقة العلمية السهلة والواضحة وقيمة المشروع التقريبي 

شكرا لكم على اتاحة الفرصة بالسؤال لديكم​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو أن تفيدك نتيجة البحث في القسم http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2952449


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب http://www.4shared.com/file/134869601/d4cfe3c0/_2____.html


----------



## محمد بن عبد الوهاب (13 يناير 2011)

الأخ الكريم
يسعدني ان أقول لك انه اذا كانت محطة المعالجة مدروسة بشكل جيد فانه لن تخرج منها روائح اطلاقا.
وتكون صالحة للزراعة وسقاية الحدائق وحسب المواصفات المعتمدة لديكم.
تقدر تكلفة المشروع بحدود 1 واحد مليون دولار امريكي
م. محمد بشار خليل - سوريا
ويمكنك الاستعانة بالرابط التالي للبحث عن الموضوع الذي تريده
 http://environment-sy.host.sk/index.php


----------



## حسن المهاجر (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكم ع المعلومات المفيدة 
تحياتي


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (13 فبراير 2011)

يمكنك الاخذ بالاعتبار عدد الافرد فى الفيلا الواحده ولو افترضت ان متوسط عدد الافراد 6 
يبقى 6*950= 5700 فرد. متوسط استهلاك الفرد ف اليوم 250 لتر. يبقى سعه المحطه تقريبا 1500 متر مكعب فى اليوم.
يمكنك تصميمها على خطين كل خط 750 متر مكعب فى اليوم. علشان تضمن ان ف اسوء الظروف عند خط شغال

بالنسبة لتكلفة تعتمد ع التكنولوجيا المستخدمة ونوع المياه المعالجه
لو محتاج جوده عاليه يفضل تستخدم mbr وده بالطبع ممكن تستخدم ف الزراعة والرى والانشاءات ودى تدخل ف 800 الف دولار.
معالجه عادية ممكن تستخدم تكنولوجيا عادية وتكلفتها تتراوح من 650 الى 750 الف دولار


----------

